

Cts: command-line manipulation of ctags for speed and profit - Refefer
https://github.com/Refefer/python-cts

======
Refefer
Since I spend so much time in deeply nested source trees (shakes fits at
Maven) with multiple different languages at play, I was finding it tedious to
jump around to different files, or discover where a method/class was defined.
I wrote this tool to let me jump around easily using the index file generated
by ctags.

I've found it to be a real productivity booster and figured it to be worth
sharing considering previous discussions of hacking directory traversal.

